# her boobs fell out of her bra...... :-D



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Have you ever asked yourself "what is the true effect of the lateral G-force created by the GTR...?? "

Well I'll tell you

A few weeks ago whilst having a good old fashioned blat...
I carried a touch too much speed ( on purpose ) onto a roundabout. The effect was aggressive oversteer Creating so much G ..... my wifes boobs fell out of her bra.......
Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Okay.....


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

I promised I wouldn't say anything but it was so funny. 
She did have a jumper on so nothing was revealed.

Needless to say I was called a few names


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ha ghayyyy


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)




----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

lol Jag ^^^ if this was PH they would also wants pics


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

The "This thread is worthless without pics" smiley would go down a treat right about now!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> lol Jag ^^^ if this was PH they would also wants pics


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

You going to get an infraction for that


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Definitely no pics lads sorry..... that would result in me being made her bitch for a while.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> You going to get an infraction for that


For what?



stixGTR said:


> Definitely no pics lads sorry..... that would result in me being made her bitch for a while.


I was only pulling your leg


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

stixGTR said:


> Have you ever asked yourself "what is the true effect of the lateral G-force created by the GTR...?? "
> 
> Well I'll tell you
> 
> ...


Wrong thing to say dude


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Definitely no pics lads sorry..... that would result in me being made her bitch for a while.


In the words of a well know poet... 

The needs of the many out way the needs of the few:clap:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

stixGTR said:


> Definitely no pics lads sorry..... that would result in me being made her bitch for a while.



By not posting pics, it shows you already are her bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Mookistar said:


>


Sombody stop them!!! please i am going dizzy!!:nervous:


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

I've watched that gif for 15 minutes now, glancing out the side briefly  the road doesn't seem to bump as much as those breasticles suggest it should be?
More studying needed....


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

Defo some shoulder movement there,, looks like the little minx is flexing her pecs..:smokin:

I would like to have this a passenger do the same!!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

can't ...look...away. Prefer Mooks movie action though.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

There's a vid on youtube where some chicks norks burst out during cornering, staged of course


----------



## Roadrunnerrs2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Neanderthal said:


> I've watched that gif for 15 minutes now, glancing out the side briefly  the road doesn't seem to bump as much as those breasticles suggest it should be?
> More studying needed....


Totally agree, it's down to pure muscle control:squintdan :chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> There's a vid on youtube where some chicks norks burst out during cornering, staged of course


This one?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Mook you are a bad man!


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tazz, yes but directors cut here


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

**** it, let's just let the thread degenerate (further):chuckle:


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

If cars had been invented when Newton was around, he wouldn't have need the Apple to appreciate the force of gravity :chuckle:

http://youtu.be/acyhYpif8sA


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*Also available here....*

Supra drift blows girls top off on Vimeo

I'd trash a set of tyres for her


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


>


Here's a cure for pretty much any addiction except looking at tits


----------



## Tetsuya (Mar 21, 2009)

*And if that clip is not 'staged' enough for you....*

Then this is truly gratuitous....lucky those harnesses were so wide so as to protect her modesty, well almost 

LiveLeak.com - 'G-force' testing a Rally Car with a topless lady


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Mookistar said:


>


ummmmm, WOW, Im stuck in a loop :chairshot :clap: :thumbsup: :chairshot :clap: :thumbsup: :chairshot


----------

